# Sign of the times



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This shows that our industry is not immune to the current economic crisis.

Zazzle Lays Off 15%, Corporate Office Hit Hard


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

There is nothing that is immune right now the way this mess is going. I tell you it is very sad, where are people going to go?

They did say it is making people entrepreneurs because they have to be creative and they are coming up with ideas and trying them out. But most people are no able to work for themselves


----------



## Vikram01 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's becoming a crazy survival-of-the-fittest in this recession, unless you're a banking company that is.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Watching cnbc.... News ain't good. I wish everyone the best. Keep grinding, if you can hold till things get better, you will be very strong in the upturn.


----------



## SilasCompany.com (Sep 24, 2008)

"There is nothing that is immune right now"

Except for chocolate and casinos!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I popped into Broder Bros this aftenoon to pick up an order. So glad that they have a distribution center near me so I can at least save on shipping and it is not that far from my home. Anyway.....while I was there wating for them to bring my tees from the back several people walked in. The door chime was just humming. I turned around and at least 10 people walked in right behind me. One of the regulars walked in and asked where was everyone since it was a line. The store clerk said that they had been so slow the last few months that they had to down size that location and since they had no business earlier in the day they sent most of the employees home for the day. I asked how was things going since the downsize and she said that they still may need to make more cuts. 


Veedub3


----------

